

Team Foundation Service by Microsoft - wwarneck
http://tfs.visualstudio.com/

======
wwarneck
While upgrading to Visual Studio 2013 you're prompted to create your account
on the new Team Foundation Service site.

Overall feels pretty interesting. One thing of particular interesting is
"cloud based load testing" service available for hosted repositories.

[http://tfs.visualstudio.com/en-us/learn/load-
testing](http://tfs.visualstudio.com/en-us/learn/load-testing)

I'm a huge fan of Github and I don't see myself changing anytime soon, but I'm
interested to see what features end up a part of the TFS offering.

